# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  NEW - Humble Indie Bundle #4

## gamer-55

*Humble Indie Bundle #4*

В состав входит:
-Super Meat Boy
-Shank
-BIT.TRIP.Runner
-Jamestown
-Nightsky

Оплата
Steam
WMID
Мой сайт



*Внимание после оплаты вы получаете ссылку на ключ:* 
Для получения ключ жмете 
1. Get your Steam key
2. Steam
и все.

----------

